# Second batch of bettas!



## Ravenrazer242 (Jul 28, 2021)

I have been trying to breed for a VERY long time. I finally did it with an elephant ear female and a CT male. Then I did it again with the same pair! They are growing some died. /: but I’m really happy I got a spawn. Even two is better! I wish all of u luck if ur trying to get a spawn! 😊


----------

